# the blue dog mafia



## evan ashley (Nov 7, 2009)

boys i got some info for yall i don't know any of yall personally and don't get on here to start stuff with yall or get stuff started but i know yall love them blue dogs. word has it theres a bluetick female that has won over 40,000 dollars in one year three time world bluetick ch. dual grand in ukc. 18,000 dollars won in year of pkc and 26 thousand won in the russ meyer invitational hunt. boys she is a straight sure enough OUTLAW!!!!!!!  strikes the moment you cut her loose runs anything and everything including dogs and best of all when she parks it she has those real live ricky raccoons just think of all the feelings you boys can hurt in georgia. might want to take a look into her.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 7, 2009)

sounds like to much dog for these mafia members!


----------



## evan ashley (Nov 7, 2009)

she's a winner thomas. wouldn't mind having her myself.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 7, 2009)

No kidding i beleive id cull a few at my house for a dog with a rap sheet like hers!!


----------



## evan ashley (Nov 7, 2009)

them mafia boys should know who i'm talking about.


----------



## willcox (Nov 7, 2009)

not my kind of blue dog . too much like a walker for me. i dont care how much she has won that striking from the tailgate would get her a columbian knecktie here. if i wanted to hunt that kind of trash i would just go ahead and get me a walker no need to hunt a blue dog thats a walker wanna be


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 7, 2009)

willcox said:


> not my kind of blue dog . too much like a walker for me. i dont care how much she has won that striking from the tailgate would get her a columbian knecktie here. if i wanted to hunt that kind of trash i would just go ahead and get me a walker no need to hunt a blue dog thats a walker wanna be


----------



## willcox (Nov 7, 2009)

shes been posted on pkc and ukc boards for about a week now and still hasnt sold.  if i was a rich man i would get her and do with her what should have been done long ago : cull


----------



## Ranger stanford (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol..... Getem wilcox hope them gsp turn out 4 u


----------



## Swamp Music (Nov 7, 2009)

We actually made a few calls on her. The price wouldn't be that bad if she was a 2 or 3 yr old but 15,000 for a dog coming 6 is just a little to steep. She is probably worth every penny of it but just a little out of my league for the age. I sure hope nobody down this way buys her because a dog like her is hard to beat.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 7, 2009)

willcox said:


> not my kind of blue dog . too much like a walker for me. i dont care how much she has won that striking from the tailgate would get her a columbian knecktie here. if i wanted to hunt that kind of trash i would just go ahead and get me a walker no need to hunt a blue dog thats a walker wanna be



You pretty much just took the words right out of mouth!


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 7, 2009)

willcox said:


> not my kind of blue dog . too much like a walker for me. i dont care how much she has won that striking from the tailgate would get her a columbian knecktie here. if i wanted to hunt that kind of trash i would just go ahead and get me a walker no need to hunt a blue dog thats a walker wanna be





Mrs. Armytaco said:


> You pretty much just took the words right out of mouth!



Yalls type of dog isnt one that gets hooked up and has the meat?  Your reason is because it hunts like a walker  That is the only kind of dog i want to hunt with, one that trees a coon!


----------



## evan ashley (Nov 7, 2009)

haha yall boys are different i don't care if it's blue green yellow black red tri colored or solid white but a coon treer is a coon treer. and one that gets you a hundred strike and trees those coons makes it even better. i was just trying to help yall boys out. so yall could actually win this year in the state race.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 7, 2009)

evan ashley said:


> haha yall boys are different i don't care if it's blue green yellow black red tri colored or solid white but a coon treer is a coon treer. and one that gets you a hundred strike and trees those coons makes it even better. i was just trying to help yall boys out. so yall could actually win this year in the state race.



they love a coon dog as long as its a slow strike true bluetick! I dont see how anyone can call a strike off the tailgate dog sorry if its always under a coon when you get there. i agree Evan im color blind when it comes to a sure enough coon dog.


----------



## willcox (Nov 7, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> yalls type of dog isnt one that gets hooked up and has the meat?  Your reason is because it hunts like a walker  That is the only kind of dog i want to hunt with, one that trees a coon!





evan ashley said:


> haha yall boys are different i don't care if it's blue green yellow black red tri colored or solid white but a coon treer is a coon treer. And one that gets you a hundred strike and trees those coons makes it even better. I was just trying to help yall boys out. So yall could actually win this year in the state race.



to each his own. I prefer an honest strike dog. Dont care a thing in the world for one that runs thru the woods babbling. Saying she is an automatic 100 strike getter just goes to show why the quality of sure nuff coon hounds drops every year in every breed. Rather than enforce the babbling rules or fighting rules etc. Everybody goes looking for that hound that will babble just a little quicker or is just a little rougher.  Her babbling is a fault that should have been corrected early in her life but instead is now a plus to competition hunters. And for the record there evan i dont care a bit about "actually winning" the state race this year. Never have tried and never will.guess we will all just sit back and watch you do it!! Ive spent many a year following hounds around in the woods and it looks to me there are 2 kinds of hounds and hunters these days: Coon hunters with coon hounds  and competition hunters with competition hounds.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 7, 2009)

willcox said:


> to each his own. I prefer an honest strike dog. Dont care a thing in the world for one that runs thru the woods babbling. Saying she is an automatic 100 strike getter just goes to show why the quality of sure nuff coon hounds drops every year in every breed. Rather than enforce the babbling rules or fighting rules etc. Everybody goes looking for that hound that will babble just a little quicker or is just a little rougher.  Her babbling is a fault that should have been corrected early in her life but instead is now a plus to competition hunters. And for the record there evan i dont care a bit about "actually winning" the state race this year. Never have tried and never will.guess we will all just sit back and watch you do it!! Ive spent many a year following hounds around in the woods and it looks to me there are 2 kinds of hounds and hunters these days: Coon hunters with coon hounds  and competition hunters with competition hounds.


I agree with alot of what you are saying but you cant deny a dog that finishes a with a coon. especially if she is getting first tree too!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 7, 2009)

We have enough babbling idiots in GA now..Please dont bring another one into the state


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 7, 2009)

willcox said:


> to each his own.... Ive spent many a year following hounds around in the woods and it looks to me there are 2 kinds of hounds and hunters these days: Coon hunters with coon hounds  and competition hunters with competition hounds.





thomas gose said:


> I agree with alot of what you are saying but you cant deny a dog that finishes a with a coon. especially if she is getting first tree too!




Good points. I love Blue dogs and I am a Blue dog person and always will be. That being said I love coon hunting and dont care what kind of dog I am hunting with. Mine will most likely be a Blue dog although I may have some others down the road. I think alot of folks get caught up into comp hunting and that takes some of what a breed was made to do out. I know TW are fast dogs. Thats cool and so be it, but I love me a blue dog and just how it works. Alot of the old Blue blood is drying up now days. I am a coon hunter and like listening to the dogs work and have the coon at the end. Would I like to make my dog a NiteCH..yes, but after that it would just be pleasure hunting for me.

Cant beat a good dog but there are two sides to coonin now days.


----------



## willcox (Nov 7, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> I agree with alot of what you are saying but you cant deny a dog that finishes a with a coon. especially if she is getting first tree too!





GA DAWG said:


> We have enough babbling idiots in GA now..Please dont bring another one into the state



gose that just reinforces my point. major faults dont matter as long as you win. a dog that can get first tree with a coon every time shouldnt need auto strike for a crutch jmo .
 ga dawg you are right my friend. way too many walkers already in ga . 


one more thought: there is a big difference in a dog that will tree coons and a COON DOG. alot of folks that call themselves coon hunters have never had the privilige of hunting with a real COON DOG. that will make some folks mad but the ones that have been with a REAL one in their life will understand what i am talking about!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 7, 2009)

willcox said:


> ga dawg you are right my friend. way too many walkers already in ga .


It aint the walkers its the off breeds trying to keep up with the walkers! 
They may be good for winning hunts but no way I could hunt one night in and night out! I'd go plum crazy! Bad thing is..Alot of folks dont even know their dog is babbling..I guess they think its just real cold nosed!


----------



## willcox (Nov 7, 2009)

yeah he's not babbling hes just got a better nose than most dogs and really knows how to use it!! your dog must be hot nosed!!lol  then after ten minutes of non stop barking another dog opens honest and you hear : well he finally got it worked up hot enough your dog can smell it! 

and by the way  there aint enough off breeds at the hunts to be doing all that babbling!


----------



## willcox (Nov 7, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> I agree with alot of what you are saying but you cant deny a dog that finishes a with a coon. especially if she is getting first tree too!



so you are saying as long as they finish with a coon nothing else matters??

why do all registries have babbling rules in their rulebooks? i know they arent enforced EVER but they were drafted for a reason.
i do believe it wont be many years until these rules disappear and are replaced with the scratchable offense of dog not opening in the first minute !


----------



## evan ashley (Nov 7, 2009)

so a babbling dog nees to be culled out what about the silent dogs. cull them to because they don't open on track but have first trees. to each his own. i can think of a story about a cast in kentucky with three walker dogs and one blue dog and i remember it pretty well a walker dog named ozwald won the cast and got in the final four that night with 375. to each his own and by the way i don't plan on winning the state race can't win the state race when you work 40 hours a week  sunday through thursday 6 pm to 2 am. can't hunt a week night hunt. but i promise you boys you will see me at every warm up hunt and at the swampland jamboree the whole second week of december. well it's saturday night and i have training to do with this slick treeing walker dog so off to the woods i go


----------



## DEAD EYE (Nov 7, 2009)

willcox said:


> gose that just reinforces my point. Major faults dont matter as long as you win. A dog that can get first tree with a coon every time shouldnt need auto strike for a crutch jmo .
> Ga dawg you are right my friend. Way too many walkers already in ga .
> 
> 
> One more thought: There is a big difference in a dog that will tree coons and a coon dog. Alot of folks that call themselves coon hunters have never had the privilige of hunting with a real coon dog. That will make some folks mad but the ones that have been with a real one in their life will understand what i am talking about!


amen brother tell it like it is willcox !!!!!


----------



## willcox (Nov 7, 2009)

evan ashley said:


> so a babbling dog nees to be culled out what about the silent dogs. cull them to because they don't open on track but have first trees. to each his own. i can think of a story about a cast in kentucky with three walker dogs and one blue dog and i remember it pretty well a walker dog named ozwald won the cast and got in the final four that night with 375. to each his own and by the way i don't plan on winning the state race can't win the state race when you work 40 hours a week  sunday through thursday 6 pm to 2 am. can't hunt a week night hunt. but i promise you boys you will see me at every warm up hunt and at the swampland jamboree the whole second week of december. well it's saturday night and i have training to do with this slick treeing walker dog so off to the woods i go




easy there ole boy. no need to get all riled up. just alittle debate on dogs!
you know its funny you bring up culling the silent dog.two scratchable offenses : babbling and silent dog. one gets enforced at least some of the time the other doesnt. why is this? silent rule was put in place to keep those dogs from hogging the tree points. babbling rule to keep babblers from hogging strike points. maybe instead of enforcing one some of the time and one none of the time they should just do away with both.  one thing in defense of the silent dog though they are opening honestly. i never have hunted with an absolute silent dog but have been with and do own one that is pretty tight on track most of the time and most of those dogs are deadly accurate. jmo  i didnt say all babblers should be culled but in my opinion somebody should have broke them from this habit as soon as it started but then again im not a big time comp hunter. this is not a desirable trait to me. lets not forget this all started over a "big time winner" of my choice of breed with this bad habit. 
i have no idea what hunt in ky you are referring to but i will take a stab in the dark and say my dog was probably the blue dog in the cast.congrats on oswaldo's finish that night and if it was my dog you are referring to then im proud we got to donate to your winnings.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 7, 2009)

willcox said:


> easy there ole boy. no need to get all riled up. just alittle debate on dogs!
> you know its funny you bring up culling the silent dog.two scratchable offenses : babbling and silent dog. one gets enforced at least some of the time the other doesnt. why is this? silent rule was put in place to keep those dogs from hogging the tree points. babbling rule to keep babblers from hogging strike points. maybe instead of enforcing one some of the time and one none of the time they should just do away with both.  one thing in defense of the silent dog though they are opening honestly. i never have hunted with an absolute silent dog but have been with and do own one that is pretty tight on track most of the time and most of those dogs are deadly accurate. jmo  i didnt say all babblers should be culled but in my opinion somebody should have broke them from this habit as soon as it started but then again im not a big time comp hunter. this is not a desirable trait to me. lets not forget this all started over a "big time winner" of my choice of breed with this bad habit.
> i have no idea what hunt in ky you are referring to but i will take a stab in the dark and say my dog was probably the blue dog in the cast.congrats on oswaldo's finish that night and if it was my dog you are referring to then im proud we got to donate to your winnings.



Easy there Willcox you know them Walcur boys don't understand a Blue mans rime and reason 

All they are hooked on is that 8 second strike and and first tree.......... Don't matter if the tree is slick .............. Aw heck just circle it even though there ain't any limbs or leaves


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 7, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> sounds like to much dog for these mafia members!



I'm so glad you have kept your avitar cause it keeps me from typing anything smart tail back to u my friend


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> You pretty much just took the words right out of mouth!



I knew you had what it takes to be a Mafia Member 

PM me with ya'll addy so I can get some Mafia stickers to ya'll......................................................


----------



## willcox (Nov 8, 2009)

THAT AUTOMATIC STRIKE ON THE TAILGATE , BARK NON STOP NEVER CHANGING UNTIL TREED DOG COULD I RECKON ACTUALLY BE A SILENT ON COON TRAIL DOG ALSO COULDNT IT ? ONCE YOU ADMIT THAT THEY ARE BABBLING AND YOU APPROVE TO GET FIRST UNHONEST STRIKE HOW DO YOU PROVE THEY ARE TRAILING A COON?   THAT TYPE DOG MIGHT BE GROUNDS FOR CULLING BECAUSE OF BABBLING AND SILENT TRAILING


----------



## evan ashley (Nov 8, 2009)

Why do these things always turn Into walker vs blue dogs and slicks vs coons. I was just giving an inside tip on a winning blue dog and that was it.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 8, 2009)

evan ashley said:


> Why do these things always turn Into walker vs blue dogs and slicks vs coons. I was just giving an inside tip on a winning blue dog and that was it.



You were  and you know it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why is it always a walcur dog owner that that starts it 95% of the time???????  Could it be that they babble just as much as there dogs


----------



## willcox (Nov 8, 2009)

evan ashley said:


> why do these things always turn into walker vs blue dogs and slicks vs coons. I was just giving an inside tip on a winning blue dog and that was it.



first mention of slick treeing that i recall was you describing your dog you was fixing to hunt.babbling was the topic of the day .you should look back at your own posts and answer your own question.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 8, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I'm so glad you have kept your avitar cause it keeps me from typing anything smart tail back to u my friend



Are you saying i have a scary looking family?


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 8, 2009)

evan ashley said:


> boys i got some info for yall i don't know any of yall personally and don't get on here to start stuff with yall or get stuff started but i know yall love them blue dogs. word has it theres a bluetick female that has won over 40,000 dollars in one year three time world bluetick ch. dual grand in ukc. 18,000 dollars won in year of pkc and 26 thousand won in the russ meyer invitational hunt. boys she is a straight sure enough OUTLAW!!!!!!!  strikes the moment you cut her loose runs anything and everything including dogs and best of all when she parks it she has those real live ricky raccoons just think of all the feelings you boys can hurt in georgia. might want to take a look into her.



I was more befuddled over the fact that it stated will run ANYTHING and EVERYTHING including dogs.. ?


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 8, 2009)

willcox said:


> so you are saying as long as they finish with a coon nothing else matters??



thats not at all what i was saying. i personally would rather pleasure hunt than compete so i like a big mouth honest dog and how ever long it takes for it to strike and finish a track is fine, but for compatition a winner alot of times is just as this one is discribed. who ever said it earlier in the thread nailed it. there are compatition dogs and pleasure dogs, same as for handlers.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 8, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> Are you saying i have a scary looking family?



In no way at all just don't wanna make ya mad ...... So you will not change the pic


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 8, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> In no way at all just don't wanna make ya mad ...... So you will not change the pic



lol i hear ya, wilcox told me he was tired of looking at my ugly dog and head so i changed it.


----------



## willcox (Nov 8, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> lol i hear ya, wilcox told me he was tired of looking at my ugly dog and head so i changed it.



much as i dislike walkers he was the best looking part of the pic with you and him in it


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 8, 2009)

willcox said:


> much as i dislike walkers he was the best looking part of the pic with you and him in it



Every time I looked at that old pic it would burn my eyes just like watchin a welder


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 8, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 8, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> ouch!



lol:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 8, 2009)

Always entertaning in he...keep it up boys.


----------



## willcox (Nov 8, 2009)

gose i bet that dog really hates it when you take him out in public


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 9, 2009)

Ya'll take it easy on Gose.  He can't help it.  As far as the dog goes... Everybody that's hunted knows there's a difference in a competition dog and a pleasure dog.  I agree with ya'll... I hate those kind that win 40,000 a year.   Paint ole blue Red and I'll buy her! Lol. I don't know where I'd put her right now, but I'm sure I'd make room.  Generally speaking, I hunt the hunts with what I like during the week.  A dog made for a scorecard is no fun during the week.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Nov 9, 2009)

why would u talk bad about another blue dog that is helping the breed ???? she is getting the paychecks


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Nov 9, 2009)

She's on the way to Dooly Co Ga !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






























gotcha! 15k was too strong for that age for me also. I sure did check her out though. Got to on one thats won that much! Also don't sound like one I'd like anyway..... but a winner for sho.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 9, 2009)

willcox said:


> gose i bet that dog really hates it when you take him out in public


.    The only public my dogs see is NF and WMA's and they seem to love them! Man yall are ruff on an ol-boy!


----------



## willcox (Nov 9, 2009)

benjie boswell said:


> why would u talk bad about another blue dog that is helping the breed ???? She is getting the paychecks



think you can probably tell from my other posts that i dont think she is helping the breed just because she is getting the checks. The old saying if you cant beat them , join them seems to be what makes it ok for her to strike from the tailgate.  Guess im just dumb as a brick or something but i just cant figure how babbling like that is something to be proud of. Guess thats why the blue dogs havent won the world yet but if it takes that kind of blue dog to do it i would just rather they didnt win it.JMO
funny to me that a lot of "big time"pkc hunters bad mouth the ukc saying alot of trees get plus points without coons but whats the difference in that if it is true and a dog constantly getting strike points with no coon? no telling how many blue world champs i have killed over the years with these "winning" habits. oh well just call me brick i reckon


----------



## willcox (Nov 9, 2009)

gonna throw yall another bone to chew on!! why not make all strike points equal being as though the way they are now isnt fair to a dog that split trees anyhow and strike order really has no bearing on the tree anyhow. havent strike points like they are encouraged the babbler anyhow. and then do away with circle points at the tree. plus for coon seen minus for no coon . dens , big trees, trees that touch are out unless coon is seen. i think you would see the quality of dogs improve drastically without all the loopholes[rules] in play now!!


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 9, 2009)

Be lot of empty score cards at the end of the night. I'm up for it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 9, 2009)

willcox said:


> gonna throw yall another bone to chew on!! why not make all strike points equal being as though the way they are now isnt fair to a dog that split trees anyhow and strike order really has no bearing on the tree anyhow. havent strike points like they are encouraged the babbler anyhow. and then do away with circle points at the tree. plus for coon seen minus for no coon . dens , big trees, trees that touch are out unless coon is seen. i think you would see the quality of dogs improve drastically without all the loopholes[rules] in play now!!


Sounds like to me thats coming from a man with a low strike dog AND slow tree dog


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 9, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Sounds like to me thats coming from a man with a low strike dog AND slow tree dog



I guess you will see for your self one day Dawg............


But we should look really good when ya get here , cause it will be hard for you to get first strike and tree with that hound of yours on the chain


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 9, 2009)

Mines a last strike dog in any company  Shes gonna get first tree if I ever decide to turn her loose again..


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 9, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Mines a last strike dog in any company  Shes gonna get first tree if I ever decide to turn her loose again..



possum and dillers don't count


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 9, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> possum and dillers don't count


Possums are all we have left up here! How come they dont get disease and die like the coons do??????


----------



## willcox (Nov 9, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Sounds like to me thats coming from a man with a low strike dog AND slow tree dog





thomas gose said:


> Be lot of empty score cards at the end of the night. I'm up for it.



a COON DOG is gonna fill the card up the same either way. and anybody with an off color is most probably gonna be low strike. just dont see why its fair to the honest dog to let the autos eat up those points and load up on those summer time trees too. ga dawg you sound like a man afraid of a real live COON DOG to me!!


----------



## willcox (Nov 9, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Possums are all we have left up here! How come they dont get disease and die like the coons do??????



 are you sure its not the dogs ! maybe competition dogs is all yall have


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 9, 2009)

willcox said:


> . ga dawg you sound like a man afraid of a real live COON DOG to me!!


I really am..To bad I dont know where any are


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 9, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I really am..To bad I dont know where any are



Come south my friend the Mafia  will show you


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Nov 9, 2009)

this post started as an add for one of the top winning blue dogs in the united states...and it has turned into walker vs. bluetick...wow. no suprise at all.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 9, 2009)

Lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 9, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> this post started as an add for one of the top winning blue dogs in the united states...and it has turned into walker vs. bluetick...wow. no suprise at all.



SHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! 
They will hear you


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Nov 10, 2009)

well since everybody on here is mostly mouth, i am gonna throw this out there since i have been to bluetick country and hunted. why dont you blue boys bring the best one dog you got tomorrow night to HAZLEHURST and lets just hunt...Just throwing it out there...no excuses about work, it gets dark at 6:15 we can cut loose 2 or 3 times and yall will be back by 10 or 11 at the latest... what do you say??  I mean you made a post at 11:00 so why not put that time into some real live huntin.


----------



## willcox (Nov 10, 2009)

Na you spit too much for it to be an enjoyable experience.


----------



## evan ashley (Nov 10, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> well since everybody on here is mostly mouth, i am gonna throw this out there since i have been to bluetick country and hunted. why dont you blue boys bring the best one dog you got tomorrow night to HAZLEHURST and lets just hunt...Just throwing it out there...no excuses about work, it gets dark at 6:15 we can cut loose 2 or 3 times and yall will be back by 10 or 11 at the latest... what do you say??  I mean you made a post at 11:00 so why not put that time into some real live huntin.



better yet. take your bluetick coondogs hunt them all month and get them ready and then whoop up on all them babbling slick treeing walker dogs the second week of december at the swampland jamboree. it's in december so there shouldn't be to many leaves on the trees to circle them slick treerers and yalls perfect coondogs that tree coons all the time should dominate them "walcurs" this is my last post on here. i was just stating where a good winning blue dog was and this post has went to junk just like the rest of them.


----------



## Swamp Music (Nov 10, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> well since everybody on here is mostly mouth, i am gonna throw this out there since i have been to bluetick country and hunted. why dont you blue boys bring the best one dog you got tomorrow night to HAZLEHURST and lets just hunt...Just throwing it out there...no excuses about work, it gets dark at 6:15 we can cut loose 2 or 3 times and yall will be back by 10 or 11 at the latest... what do you say??  I mean you made a post at 11:00 so why not put that time into some real live huntin.



i have kept quiet and stayed out of the fussing and arguing but I am always up for a little fun challenge hunt. I have to work at the fire dept tonight but will be off wed and thurs night. Lets meet on neutral ground, flat tub, and cut loose one at a time and have a fun little hunt. We can sweeten the pot a little or just do it for braggin rights.


----------



## evan ashley (Nov 10, 2009)

Swamp Music said:


> i have kept quiet and stayed out of the fussing and arguing but I am always up for a little fun challenge hunt. I have to work at the fire dept tonight but will be off wed and thurs night. Lets meet on neutral ground, flat tub, and cut loose one at a time and have a fun little hunt. We can sweeten the pot a little or just do it for braggin rights.



i wish yall boys were closer me and the ol babbling walker dog Whitey would be down for a little pleasure hunt. she hasn't been out of the pen in a month and is about to come in heat but hey she might get struck the moment i cut her loose and make a few slicks. considering she is a walker. lol


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't know how many of the warm up hunts I'll be able to attend, but I'm ready to see how this Redbone stacks up against some of these PKC dogs.  Been a minute since I've hunted PKC though.  I'm up for a buddy hunt whenever ya'll get ready.


----------



## willcox (Nov 10, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> well since everybody on here is mostly mouth, i am gonna throw this out there since i have been to bluetick country and hunted. why dont you blue boys bring the best one dog you got tomorrow night to HAZLEHURST and lets just hunt...Just throwing it out there...no excuses about work, it gets dark at 6:15 we can cut loose 2 or 3 times and yall will be back by 10 or 11 at the latest... what do you say??  I mean you made a post at 11:00 so why not put that time into some real live huntin.





.....Is What I Like said:


> this post started as an add for one of the top winning blue dogs in the united states...and it has turned into walker vs. bluetick...wow. no suprise at all.





evan ashley said:


> better yet. take your bluetick coondogs hunt them all month and get them ready and then whoop up on all them babbling slick treeing walker dogs the second week of december at the swampland jamboree. it's in december so there shouldn't be to many leaves on the trees to circle them slick treerers and yalls perfect coondogs that tree coons all the time should dominate them "walcurs" this is my last post on here. i was just stating where a good winning blue dog was and this post has went to junk just like the rest of them.



you two must be some kin or something . the majority of the downing on here has been on a blue dog by a blue dog man. i dont see how you call that an inside tip when she had been on the net for a week before you posted it but whatever. if she is such a steal reckon why she is still for sale?? i know 15 g is alot for a poor boy like me but in the big dog world its not that bad and her last pups sold for 1g apiece so surely she would have enough time left to raise15 pups. if this kidding around on here between a few of us offends you then something we are saying must hit close to home if you know what i mean . dont recall anybody ever saying their dog was perfect. heck my old dog must be better than i give him credit for the way both of you are so quick to jump on him when one of your friends dogs beat him. we all talk in general terms yall are the ones that always personalize things . just dont see why yall torture selves reading this on here if offends yall so much. whos holding a gun to your head and making you read it???spat spat nuff spat spat spat said spat spat


----------



## Swamp Music (Nov 10, 2009)

evan ashley said:


> i wish yall boys were closer me and the ol babbling walker dog Whitey would be down for a little pleasure hunt. she hasn't been out of the pen in a month and is about to come in heat but hey she might get struck the moment i cut her loose and make a few slicks. considering she is a walker. lol




I have nothing against walkers or any other COONDOG. I would like to hunt against a dog of her caliber. I doubt this little plug of a blue dog I got would even hold a light against her but I would like to see. Maybe we can draw out at one of the warm up hunts or at the jamboree. If you will come down a night early we will even go out pleasure hunting and see whats what. A little friendly competition is always fun. I've a got a little spring one year old that does fair against this old sorry blue dog but I would like to put him in the woods with a big named dog like whitey so I could see if he's even worth holding onto or if I should just go ahead and cull him.


----------



## Swamp Music (Nov 10, 2009)

ryan_beasley said:


> I don't know how many of the warm up hunts I'll be able to attend, but I'm ready to see how this Redbone stacks up against some of these PKC dogs.  Been a minute since I've hunted PKC though.  I'm up for a buddy hunt whenever ya'll get ready.




I heard from a few people that drew out with you the other night in hazelhurst that your dog can hold his own in any registry. Said that the old red dog will get split and will not be moved.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Nov 10, 2009)

He looked good in these hunts lately.  We sent him back to Indiana after I finished him to ntch.  This one I'm hunting now is a lot nicer in my opinion.  Rock finished to ntch in 5 hunts with 2 firsts and a second.  Nothing great just does what he's supposed to and stays out of trouble. Had a lot of fun with the guys around here hunting.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Nov 10, 2009)

Well i am not getting offended bud. I am just saying if the dog is so great lets go huntin and see. Nothing on here has offended me. I know what some dogs do. And i know that i do not hunt a dog that leaves the tailgate barking. So come on to hazlehurst and lets go hunting. A.J. you better bring a boat and some chest waders if you wanna go to flat tub. I am all game for it but the river is a little to high. And I know what hannah is gonna do, she is gonna get treed with a coon somewhere, seen it done to many times, you dont get on here and talk about all babbling walkers. But if you wanna go huntin we can sure do that, the offer still stands to you other bluetick boys.


----------



## Swamp Music (Nov 10, 2009)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Well i am not getting offended bud. I am just saying if the dog is so great lets go huntin and see. Nothing on here has offended me. I know what some dogs do. And i know that i do not hunt a dog that leaves the tailgate barking. So come on to hazlehurst and lets go hunting. A.J. you better bring a boat and some chest waders if you wanna go to flat tub. I am all game for it but the river is a little to high. And I know what hannah is gonna do, she is gonna get treed with a coon somewhere, seen it done to many times, you dont get on here and talk about all babbling walkers. But if you wanna go huntin we can sure do that, the offer still stands to you other bluetick boys.



Get with me one night and we'll go. I've been hunting flat tub a good bit over the past 2 weeks and been treeing some coons... dogs are having to get deep though. Went to horse crk sunday night and treed 2, tried something new and left them both there for next time.


----------



## willcox (Nov 10, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> well i am not getting offended bud. I am just saying if the dog is so great lets go huntin and see. Nothing on here has offended me. I know what some dogs do. And i know that i do not hunt a dog that leaves the tailgate barking. So come on to hazlehurst and lets go hunting. A.j. You better bring a boat and some chest waders if you wanna go to flat tub. I am all game for it but the river is a little to high. And i know what hannah is gonna do, she is gonna get treed with a coon somewhere, seen it done to many times, you dont get on here and talk about all babbling walkers. But if you wanna go huntin we can sure do that, the offer still stands to you other bluetick boys.



you boys need to stop and smell the roses . Relax . Dont know how long its gonna take you to understand its all fun and games. Think about things and see if you can figure out whatever   insecurities ,problems or circumstances are causing you all this grief. Its not healthy for you boys to be this uptight all the time. Life is short enjoy yourself. I been hunting dogs since you boys were just probably a gleem in your ma and pas eyes and never seen any bunch of hunters give more static than walker hunters do bluetick hunters especially at the hunts. Long after we are all thru hunting if there is any hunting left it will still be the same way. No different than going to the racetrack and listening to ford vs chevy vs mopar etc.its just part of it . Walker dogs have been bred more for the hunts. Anybody that denies that is an idiot. Thats one of the reasons they dominate. However the walker dogs of now are looser mouthed and probably not as accurate as dogs of past. Back before your time the jabbing stick used on walkers was trashiness. Running trash dont win so thats when walker breeders focused more on tree power.  I have hunted with plenty of nice walkers in my time even owned a few . This babbling bluetick is proof of what it takes to win big. Were she an honest striker i doubt this thread ever gets started cause nobody would know who she is. Guess there are some blue hhunters  that are going to join them cause they cant beat them.  As far as your offer i invited you several times a while back and you didnt accept so i will decline your invite but rest assured aint no phear here . Just dont think it would be an enjoyable hunt. I wish you the best with your dogs and solving whatever has got you so uptight. I WILL JUST STICK TO OLE BLUE AND THE THREE ACRES BEHIND THE CLUB HOUSE . YOU KNOW TURN HIM OUT TONIGHT AND COME BACK TOMORROW NIGHT AND MAYBE HE WILL BE TREED. AND ONCE AGAIN I NEVER SAID MY DOG WAS GREAT AND NEVER SAID ALL WALKERS WERE BABBLERS .YOU ARE EITHER READING WRONG OR THAT PROBLEM THAT NEEDS FIXING IS INFLUENCING YOU.Spit spat spat spit


----------



## Swamp Music (Nov 10, 2009)

willcox said:


> you boys need to stop and smell the roses . Relax . Dont know how long its gonna take you to understand its all fun and games. Think about things and see if you can figure out whatever   insecurities ,problems or circumstances are causing you all this grief. Its not healthy for you boys to be this uptight all the time. Life is short enjoy yourself. I been hunting dogs since you boys were just probably a gleem in your ma and pas eyes and never seen any bunch of hunters give more static than walker hunters do bluetick hunters especially at the hunts. Long after we are all thru hunting if there is any hunting left it will still be the same way. No different than going to the racetrack and listening to ford vs chevy vs mopar etc.its just part of it . Walker dogs have been bred more for the hunts. Anybody that denies that is an idiot. Thats one of the reasons they dominate. However the walker dogs of now are looser mouthed and probably not as accurate as dogs of past. Back before your time the jabbing stick used on walkers was trashiness. Running trash dont win so thats when walker breeders focused more on tree power.  I have hunted with plenty of nice walkers in my time even owned a few . This babbling bluetick is proof of what it takes to win big. Were she an honest striker i doubt this thread ever gets started cause nobody would know who she is. Guess there are some blue hhunters  that are going to join them cause they cant beat them.  As far as your offer i invited you several times a while back and you didnt accept so i will decline your invite but rest assured aint no phear here . Just dont think it would be an enjoyable hunt. I wish you the best with your dogs and solving whatever has got you so uptight. I WILL JUST STICK TO OLE BLUE AND THE THREE ACRES BEHIND THE CLUB HOUSE . YOU KNOW TURN HIM OUT TONIGHT AND COME BACK TOMORROW NIGHT AND MAYBE HE WILL BE TREED. AND ONCE AGAIN I NEVER SAID MY DOG WAS GREAT AND NEVER SAID ALL WALKERS WERE BABBLERS .YOU ARE EITHER READING WRONG OR THAT PROBLEM THAT NEEDS FIXING IS INFLUENCING YOU.Spit spat spat spit



You seriously need to get a job as an editor or something. First of you all you have too much time on your hands to type all of that  and secondly you used words that alot of us dumb coonhunters don't understand.

we already knew you had too much time because you hunt blue dogs but we never knew you had such a vocabulary.


----------



## evan ashley (Nov 10, 2009)

Swamp Music said:


> I have nothing against walkers or any other COONDOG. I would like to hunt against a dog of her caliber. I doubt this little plug of a blue dog I got would even hold a light against her but I would like to see. Maybe we can draw out at one of the warm up hunts or at the jamboree. If you will come down a night early we will even go out pleasure hunting and see whats what. A little friendly competition is always fun. I've a got a little spring one year old that does fair against this old sorry blue dog but I would like to put him in the woods with a big named dog like whitey so I could see if he's even worth holding onto or if I should just go ahead and cull him.



AJ that was made in a joking way. whitey isn't a good strike dog at all barks maybe two or three times on the ground and thats about it. i was just making a sarcastic remark but i will be coming into waycross on sunday night before the warm ups maybe we can get up sunday night and do some hunting.


----------



## Swamp Music (Nov 10, 2009)

evan ashley said:


> AJ that was made in a joking way. whitey isn't a good strike dog at all barks maybe two or three times on the ground and thats about it. i was just making a sarcastic remark but i will be coming into waycross on sunday night before the warm ups maybe we can get up sunday night and do some hunting.



Sounds good. I've got some pretty good hunting. What town you staying in?


----------



## hoopdaddy (Nov 10, 2009)

I just wish i could say i owned a coondog then again i just might be a little confused sure do like to hunt with good ones of any breed treed 1 last night felt good about it until irealized a blind hog can find a acorn sometimes


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 10, 2009)

hoopdaddy said:


> I just wish i could say i owned a coondog then again i just might be a little confused sure do like to hunt with good ones of any breed treed 1 last night felt good about it until irealized a blind hog can find a acorn sometimes



Its not the site its the nose!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 10, 2009)

willcox said:


> you boys need to stop and smell the roses . Relax . Dont know how long its gonna take you to understand its all fun and games. Think about things and see if you can figure out whatever   insecurities ,problems or circumstances are causing you all this grief. Its not healthy for you boys to be this uptight all the time. Life is short enjoy yourself. I been hunting dogs since you boys were just probably a gleem in your ma and pas eyes and never seen any bunch of hunters give more static than walker hunters do bluetick hunters especially at the hunts. Long after we are all thru hunting if there is any hunting left it will still be the same way. No different than going to the racetrack and listening to ford vs chevy vs mopar etc.its just part of it . Walker dogs have been bred more for the hunts. Anybody that denies that is an idiot. Thats one of the reasons they dominate. However the walker dogs of now are looser mouthed and probably not as accurate as dogs of past. Back before your time the jabbing stick used on walkers was trashiness. Running trash dont win so thats when walker breeders focused more on tree power.  I have hunted with plenty of nice walkers in my time even owned a few . This babbling bluetick is proof of what it takes to win big. Were she an honest striker i doubt this thread ever gets started cause nobody would know who she is. Guess there are some blue hhunters  that are going to join them cause they cant beat them.  As far as your offer i invited you several times a while back and you didnt accept so i will decline your invite but rest assured aint no phear here . Just dont think it would be an enjoyable hunt. I wish you the best with your dogs and solving whatever has got you so uptight. I WILL JUST STICK TO OLE BLUE AND THE THREE ACRES BEHIND THE CLUB HOUSE . YOU KNOW TURN HIM OUT TONIGHT AND COME BACK TOMORROW NIGHT AND MAYBE HE WILL BE TREED. AND ONCE AGAIN I NEVER SAID MY DOG WAS GREAT AND NEVER SAID ALL WALKERS WERE BABBLERS .YOU ARE EITHER READING WRONG OR THAT PROBLEM THAT NEEDS FIXING IS INFLUENCING YOU.Spit spat spat spit


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Nov 10, 2009)

Well first of all i came and hunted one night and you were nowhere to be found. I understand though, you just dont wanna go hunting. i guess we can leave it at that...


----------



## willcox (Nov 10, 2009)

.....is what i like said:


> well first of all i came and hunted one night and you were nowhere to be found. I understand though, you just dont wanna go hunting. I guess we can leave it at that...



spit spat    if im not badly mistaken i think i had a school phunction with my kid that night or maybe i was scared to death and hiding. Who knows and who cares.  No its not that i dont want to go hunting cause i do . I just dont want to go hunting with you!!! Spat spit   maybe one day i can get over my phear and take you up but im just not ready now. Spat


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 10, 2009)

willcox said:


> spit spat    if im not badly mistaken i think i had a school phunction with my kid that night or maybe i was scared to death and hiding. Who knows and who cares.  No its not that i dont want to go hunting cause i do . I just dont want to go hunting with you!!! Spat spit   maybe one day i can get over my phear and take you up but im just not ready now. Spat


----------



## evan ashley (Nov 10, 2009)

aj im staying right up from the club probally at the jameson inn right there in town by O' reily auto parts and taco bell. stayed there last year. pm me your number and we will do some pleasure hunting that sunday night if you have time.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 11, 2009)

Silly boys...


----------



## iceman64 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Silly boys...



Walkers are for real MEN!!!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 11, 2009)

iceman64 said:


> Walkers are for little boys!!!



Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## willcox (Nov 12, 2009)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Sorry, I just had to.





i saw on the ukc site where one fellow bought hemi and the guage dog that danny glista owned. dont know if he got his moneys worth but he definately got the two most talked about dogs in the breed right now i would say. hes gonna have his hands full keeping up all the hype on those two!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 12, 2009)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Sorry, I just had to.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey Mrs Taco you need to add Proud Member of the Blue dog Mafia  to your sig line


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 12, 2009)

iceman64 said:


> Walkers are for real MEN!!!



Walcurs are for real OLD men


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 12, 2009)

Wheres mine huh..?


----------



## ArmyTaco (Nov 12, 2009)

You know it I even bought her her blue dog...


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 12, 2009)

ArmyTaco said:


> Wheres mine huh..?



I thought I was talkin 2 both of ya'll at one time sorry


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Nov 12, 2009)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Hey Mrs Taco you need to add Proud Member of the Blue dog Mafia  to your sig line



Done! I didn't know if I was special enough to have that privilege.


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 12, 2009)

Well jimbo told me tonite that i wasn't a member anymore.. Whats up with that niterider????


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Psycho_Slim said:


> Well jimbo told me tonite that i wasn't a member anymore.. Whats up with that niterider????



You made that choice not us!!!!!!!!


----------



## willcox (Nov 13, 2009)

DOES THIS INVOLVE A WALKER AND A BLACK MOUTH CUR??


----------



## Psycho_Slim (Nov 13, 2009)

willcox said:


> DOES THIS INVOLVE A WALKER AND A BLACK MOUTH CUR??



He wants me to trade a black mouth cur for all his trash at home.


----------



## willcox (Nov 13, 2009)

no more than yall been hunting yall should probably get rid of everything else and share the cur for those 2 nites a month!  could call yourselves the moo dog mafia fat as everything round yalls houses are getting from lack of hunting.


----------

